# indicateur de batterie



## sjwkzn (24 Décembre 2006)

bonjour,
je remarque que mon powerbook s'éteint tout d'un coup depuis qques temps. apres avoir regradé plus précisment, je constate que l'indicateur de batterie passe brutalement de 15% (environ) à 0%, et du coup qques dizaines de seconde plus tard : piouf...  et ceci sans que l'indicateur de batterie ne se soit affiché.

a votre avis?  pb de firmware?  pb de batterie?

merci


----------



## Dramis (24 Décembre 2006)

Essaye d'étalonner la battrie pour voir.


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (24 Décembre 2006)

Pour aider à mesurer l'état de la batterie il y a CONONUT BATTERY qui est gratuit:
http://www.coconut-flavour.com/


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2006)

sjwkzn a dit:


> bonjour,
> je remarque que mon powerbook s'éteint tout d'un coup depuis qques temps. apres avoir regradé plus précisment, je constate que l'indicateur de batterie passe brutalement de 15% (environ) à 0%, et du coup qques dizaines de seconde plus tard : piouf...  et ceci sans que l'indicateur de batterie ne se soit affiché.
> 
> a votre avis?  pb de firmware?  pb de batterie?
> ...



on dirait un probleme de batterie, c'est quoi ta machine et elle a quelle age ?


----------

